# What is Chlorphalm????



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Well my little Boo Boo got congetsted, so i went to the vets. He gave me Baytril, but by day 12 my rat relapsed and the meds are not strong enough. I asked for Amoxil, they dont have it, i asked for cefadroxil, they dont have it 8O so they are going to give me Chlorphalm. What is Chlorphalm??? Is it strong enough? Is it ok for rats?

I have been researching ABS for rats for a few months now and never came across Chlorphalm.....

She is getting worse, the Baytril isnt doing anything for her right now, and its easter so i cant get the ABS till Tuesday, so that gives me time to research my options.

If anyone knows what this ABS is PLEASE enlighten me!!


----------



## Imagine_That (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: living in a small town is NOT fun (URI and no ABS)*

I just googled Cholorpham and I'm not exactly sure what it is? 

Maybe you can ask your vet to give you a printout of what it is and then you can go from there to see if it is a good antibiotic for rats.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: living in a small town is NOT fun (URI and no ABS)*



Imagine_That said:


> I just googled Cholorpham and I'm not exactly sure what it is?
> 
> Maybe you can ask your vet to give you a printout of what it is and then you can go from there to see if it is a good antibiotic for rats.


Yes i tried, but they are not really rat friendly, they rushed me and i managed to get them to spell out the ABS at least.

I do have a few options, i may be able to get cefadroxil at the other clinic, i just have to tell a little white lie :wink: and say my cat sounds a little congested.

Or i can see if my pet store has any amoxcil, if not i can get them off the internet. I just need a fast option because my rat is stable, but i feel sorry for her because she is congested and the URI will probably create more complications as i wait longer to see which option to go for.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chlorpalm is a good antibiotic and is good at getting to areas that other antibiotics are not so good at reaching.

It's also branded as Chloramplenicol (but is a stronger version, I believe)

"Chloramphenicol is a broad-spectrum antibiotic shown to have specific therapeutic activity against a wide variety of organisms. It exerts its bacteriostatic action by inhibiting protein synthesis in susceptible organisms. Complete suppression of the assimilation of ammonia and of the incorporation of amino-acids, particularly glutamic acid, together with an increase in the formation of ribonucleic acid (RNA), leads to an inhibition of bacterial growth."

Basicially, it'll stop the bacteria reproducing - and do much of a similar job to Doxycycline.

Have you attempted any combos, rather than changing abs altogether?

If she sounds congested, you can always ask for some Bisolvon (a pinch whenever needed) as that helps break up the clutter in the chest and upper respiritory tract that causes the congestion.

http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/chloramphenicol.php - chloramphenicol palmitate = chlorpalm


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> Chlorpalm is a good antibiotic and is good at getting to areas that other antibiotics are not so good at reaching.
> 
> It's also branded as Chloramplenicol (but is a stronger version, I believe)
> 
> ...



It would be in combination of Baytril but that will run out by the time i get the chlorphalm. Should i ask for a refill of Baytril? I might be able to get hold of Amoxcil if my pet store has it, which would be best?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Did they not give you the Chlorpalm to bring home straight away?

Is it just a URI your rat has? I would contact your vet and ask for a Doxycycline/Baytril combination - that's usual initial step up from Baytril alone. They should have Doxycycline to hand, as it is commonly used for treating dogs. If you can get a 100mg tablet, it can be mixed with 4ml of water and kept refridgerated for up to 1wk. Your vet should be able to work out the dosage accordingly.

I personally would attempt the Doxy, as I've seen the combination work over and over again on URIs that won't respond to Baytril alone. As you have to get more Baytril from the vet - it won't hurt to ask if they have Doxycycline handy.

http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/doxycycline.php

Edit: Noticed that you spell it Chlorphalm - can you check the packaging, if you have it? I can't find any information about ChlorPHalm, but ChlorPALm is what I have described above


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i lost the paper to the spelling, but the woman was also french and i speak english, so her accent kind of slurred letters together, your spelling is probably correct, i can try and ask on tuesday, that is the day they open, but i tread lightly and not be an annoying woman calling up asking questions and lists of ABS because its a miracle they even accepted me and allowed Boo Boo to be a patient.

Its a very small town, so not many ABS are available, like amoxcil, and cefa drops, they dont have those. 

If they dont have Doxycycline, im stuck with chlorpalm, and if a combo is needed i think my options at this moment are only Baytril and amoxcil (IF the pet store has it)

FYI: Yes i do think its just an URI, i may be wrong, but her symptoms are just like a cold (congestion, increased sneezing, low energy, she doesnt run around as much), she hasnt shown any other symptoms like gasping for air, or tilting the head, increased porphyrin, or looking lathargic.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Doxycycline is a well used antibiotic in cats and dogs. I would be surprised if they didn't have it. I had no experience with Amoxcil, so I wouldn't know if it would be best.

The Chlorpalm is a good antibiotic to try. Whether it can use used as a combination, I don't know (Ratguide indicates it should be used in serious cases, not with general problems, as it can be toxic).

Personally, if you are assured it's a URI, try the doxy/baytril. That's what I would do. If that produces no results then reconsider.

At the end of the day, whether they are put out by you calling or not, you have a pet that needs treatment and they should respect you for that. It's not easy for some to find a rat friendly vet, which is why prior research is essential to treatment and vet visits.

Good luck


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have used *chlor*amphenicol *palm*itate very successfully. Its a stronger old school broad-spectrum drug that they don't use as much anymore.

It works well against myco and very good for resistant infections or infections in the tissues (inner ear infections, eyes, skin, etc). 

It shouldn't be used for minor things but since your poor baby relapsed I wouldn't hesitate to try it.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> I have used *chlor*amphenicol *palm*itate very successfully. Its a stronger old school broad-spectrum drug that they don't use as much anymore.
> 
> It works well against myco and very good for resistant infections or infections in the tissues (inner ear infections, eyes, skin, etc).
> 
> It shouldn't be used for minor things but since your poor baby relapsed I wouldn't hesitate to try it.


Ok, this sounds like a very strong ABS and shouldnt be used lightly. 

My rat sounded congested for 13 days so i got baytril, by day 3 she was so energetic, so bright eyed, very clear breathing, the best i have ever seen her (got her from a pet shop, always sneezing porphyrin was a daily occurance) this lasted for about 6 days, then suddenly she crashed, her congestion is back, but now its a little worse, she is making clicking noises and sometimes little squeaks (but no porphyrin) and she is not getting better. 

Would you call this a relaps? I just want to make sure because this ABS sounds pretty heavy.

The doctor has perscribed it in liquid form and told me to give one quarter of a cc a day, i dont know for how long though.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

RatsR4Life said:


> The doctor has perscribed it in liquid form and told me to give one quarter of a cc a day, i dont know for how long though.


Ratguide says every 8 hours for 7-14 days, I think (you may want to double check)

But check with your vet when/if you get it - to see how long they intended you continue the course for


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> RatsR4Life said:
> 
> 
> > The doctor has perscribed it in liquid form and told me to give one quarter of a cc a day, i dont know for how long though.
> ...


ummmm, i see this:

2.5 mg/lb , PO , BID (as recommended on RMCA Drug Chart) 4

but i dont know what PO and BID means....


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

ok i found it, yes it says twice a day, .15cc or .20cc, the vet said one quarter of a cc, so if my math is right  lol thats .25cc so thats almost giving my rat 15cc twice a day. i could probably break up the dosage if there is enough.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

That dosage for Doxycycline.

http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/chloramphenicol.php

Ratguide says;

"*(Chloramphenicol palmitate) 25-90 mg/lb , PO, q8hrs *

or

(Chloramphenicol sodium sumlinate)15 mg/lb to 25 mg/lb , SQ or IM, BID for 7-14 days 

or

*(Chloramphenicol palmitate)50 mg/kg to 200 mg/kg , PO , q8hrs*

or 

(Chloramphenicol sodium sumlinate)30mg/kg to 50mg/kg , SQ or IM , q12hrs "

The dosage will depend on your rats weight, the concentration of the Chlorpalm. I would print the page of and confirm any dosage with your vet, rather than guess. Especially as this antibiotic is not one you want to take a risk with


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

isnt CHLORAMPHENICOL SODIUM SUCCINATE the liquid form? because with that they recommend .15cc or .20cc BID.

I will have a chat with the vet on tuesday about the dosage and length of treatment


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not necessarily - Chloramphenicol palmitate = Chlorpalm. CSS is injectable (powder for injection anyway) but it may not be the oral form of the drug.

Definately talk to your vet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Chlorpalm is Liquid. Its a TID (3 times a day med or every 8 hours). 

.25 cc's (1/4 of a cc) once a day sounds completely wrong. My Brie was a tiny thing at 3-4 months of age and she was getting .3 cc's THREE times a day.

And yes that is a relapse when you rat improves then gets sick again while on meds. You need to add another ab or change them up.


----------



## Hatawa (Aug 1, 2020)

RatsR4Life said:


> ummmm, i see this:
> 
> 2.5 mg/lb , PO , BID (as recommended on RMCA Drug Chart) 4
> 
> but i dont know what PO and BID means....


PO means by mouth and BID means twice a day


----------

